# Unidentified Vic...I think



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont know a whole lot about Vics, but I think thats what these are. One thing not easily noticeable in the pics is that they have a little bit of blue coming in around the gills. These are around 3". Any guesses or positive IDs would be greatly appreciated.

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc17 ... 030614.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc17 ... 030615.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc17 ... 030616.jpg


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

You're not going to get any positive ID's on a female victorian like this. But I will take an extremely wild guess that it could be a female Haplochromis sp. "Kyoga Flameback". That's based purely on the blotchy horizontal line. Just don't go breeding this girl based upon my guess!

Kevin


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

So these are likely females then at this size? I have three of them, I think two are pictured. I bought them unsexed and they havent really changed color so I suppose that doesnt really surprise me.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

At 3" long I would have expected to see some color. I assumed that it was 3 pictures of one fish. There could be a stressed male in there, I guess. How long have you had them?


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

How about a peacock? Like the peacock bass?? Not sure of regular name


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

nhra_20 said:


> How about a peacock? Like the peacock bass?? Not sure of regular name


No.


----------



## Mr.Thc (Mar 19, 2010)

This fish is a female MBIPIA LUTEA or "SPOT BAR". They are Victorian. The Male of the species is quite colorful. They are on the IUCN red list of endangered species.

First pic is my male, second is one of my females and third is a pic of a fully mature male.

http://s863.photobucket.com/albums/ab19 ... C02639.jpg

http://s863.photobucket.com/albums/ab19 ... C02580.jpg

http://s863.photobucket.com/albums/ab19 ... k56_20.jpg


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

those look a lot like the kyoga flamebacks, or the thick skin sp.44 or obliquiden zebra. They all look the same to me. Is there a difference between them all??


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Mr.Thc said:


> This fish is a female MBIPIA LUTEA or "SPOT BAR".


You could very well be correct. It's a pretty good match. But nhra_20 is also correct.



nhra_20 said:


> They all look the same to me.


The Mbipia lutea is still a fairly rare Victorian and I know of only one person in Ohio that has them. Good guess, but I've had other species like the Kyoga Flameback females that looked very much like the posters fish as well.

davegius: Where did you get them from?

Kevin


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

That female does look alot like the fish that I have. These fish were purchased at an auction in Cleveland a few months ago. They have not picked up really any color at all since then. They are not the smallest fish in the tank, but there are a lot of meaner and larger fish with them currently. Sounds like if they do not color up then theres probably not going to be a positive id on these.


----------



## Mr.Thc (Mar 19, 2010)

davegius said:


> That female does look alot like the fish that I have. These fish were purchased at an auction in Cleveland a few months ago. They have not picked up really any color at all since then. They are not the smallest fish in the tank, but there are a lot of meaner and larger fish with them currently. Sounds like if they do not color up then theres probably not going to be a positive id on these.


just so you know the only difference *** seen between the flamebacks and the spot bars is that the flameback are mostly red and the spot bars are mostly blue, but they both have the orange fins. my fish are approx. 3" and they do not have they're full color yet either.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

davegius said:


> That female does look alot like the fish that I have. These fish were purchased at an auction in Cleveland a few months ago. They have not picked up really any color at all since then. They are not the smallest fish in the tank, but there are a lot of meaner and larger fish with them currently. Sounds like if they do not color up then theres probably not going to be a positive id on these.


Well the guy I know that has Mbipia lutea is from the Cleveland area. Your first two pictures are almost definitely females due to the yellowish anal fins. The third picture looks like the anal fin might be clear colored which often indicates a male.

Mbipia lutea are also known as a very aggressive Victoria, so that seems to fit as well. Did you buy them at an OCA auction from Dustin?

Kevin


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, I did get them at the last OCA auction; they were only labeled as Hap "Yala Swamp". I did not write down who the seller was so I am unsure. If, and this is a big if, this is the correct id and one of these was a male about how big would it have to be to start showing some color? I guess I could move the three of them to a small tank by themselves and see if any color up.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I think there is a very good chance that Mr.Thc got it right.
Kevin


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

looks like a 5 star general.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

There are a couple of fish that come from "Yala Swamp", one of which is a fulu variant. John Oyer is selling Hap. sp. "Yala Swamp". He is in Michigan and he goes to the OCA events. I have three of these fish from John. The male looks a lot like the xmas fulu, and he is very aggressive.


----------

